# Introducing CH Magic's Kiss The Girls At Ista



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

MALTESE
JUDGE: Mr Edd Embry Bivin
*MALTESE, Puppy Dogs 9 Mos & Under 12 Mos .**1/W/BW/OS
**9 **MAGIC'S KISS THE GIRLS AT ISTA.* TR820765/05. 10/20/2008. BREEDER: Tina Chermak. By White Magic Gigolo Kisses-Magic's Independent Girl. *OWNER: Gregory S & Tammarie A Larson*. AGENT: Gregory S Larson.


Greg did a very good job with Jimmy. He finished pretty quickly. He is a pretty dog.

Tina


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Tina!!

pics???


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats Tina!! I'd love to see pics!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

congrats!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So happy for you Tina!!! Congratulations... We need pics.... LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulation on your win~~~~Okay, now where is the picture????


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Big Congrats!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!! :chili: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations :clap:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Tina,I'd love to see a photo of the beautiful Champion.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fabulous, congratulations!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, what a triumph! You GO, champion!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral!! Are you telling me that he's a champion and not even a year old yet?????? 


WOW!!!! That's fabulous!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Congrats Tina! Where are the pictures?????


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, Tina, on that great success!

Please, want to see some pics!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Greg Larson is a very good handler, and, of course, Edd Bivin is a great judge. He knows quality when he sees it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Tina, I have always thought you had beautiful babies


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you all very much. I will post the finish picture if Greg sends me one. He is only a year old and did well and finished quickly. Greg is a very good handler.

Tina


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A little tardy but nontheless heartfelt - Congrats to you, your handler, and the new Champ! :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Tina!!! Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh just now seeing this!! Wowza that's really an accomplishment! Congrats Tina!! I can't wait to see this beauty.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a great accomplishment. We're anxiously awaiting pictures.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats, Tina! That's wonderful news! :dancing banana:


----------

